# Fuse Box



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Just wondering where the fuse box is located on the new Gen Hatchback? Installing interior footwell lights. Thanks


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

I found it, its under the radio console above the usb and AUX ports. There is a spot where you can pull the panel out and the fuse box is right there


----------

